
Demographics of Tech Entrepreneurship - michael_nielsen
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1127248
======
michael_nielsen
An interesting quote from the abstract: "But, even though Bill Gates and Steve
Jobs founded two of the world‘s most successful companies, they are not
representative of technology and engineering company founders. Indeed, a
larger proportion of tech founders are middle-aged, well-educated in business
or technical disciplines, with degrees from a wide assortment of schools.
Twice as many U.S.-born tech entrepreneurs start ventures in their fifties as
do those in their early twenties, as this paper will show."

